

Ask HN: “[warn]” - erkose

I occasionally see &quot;[warn]&quot; appended to HN link titles. Is this something submitters use, like nsfw on reddit, or is it system initiated? A recent article that I saw the &quot;[warn]&quot; appendage was &quot;[flagkilled]&quot;, so it might be part of this system. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8730476
======
dang
Only one post has done this, it was thought up by the submitter, and generally
if people add annotations like this to titles, we take them out.

You can identify annotations that were added by the HN software, such as
"[flagkilled]", because they aren't part of the title link.

~~~
erkose
Thanks for providing clarity.

